# ISPConfig3 - apache neustart auf zweitem Server



## wiseguy (21. Dez. 2008)

Hallo,

Hab jetzt auf die SVN Version 767 geupdatet.
Ich erhalte beim Neustart von apache diese Meldung:

```
server2:~# /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
Forcing reload of web server (apache2)...[Sun Dec 21 10:30:25 2008] [error] VirtualHost *:80 -- mixing * ports and non-* ports with a NameVirtualHost address is not supported, proceeding with undefined results
 waiting [Sun Dec 21 10:30:28 2008] [error] VirtualHost *:80 -- mixing * ports and non-* ports with a NameVirtualHost address is not supported, proceeding with undefined results
.
```
Ist das normal oder sollte diese Meldung normal eigentlich nicht komen?
(bei dem Master Server komt die eldung nämlich auch nicht)

(Auf beiden Servern habe ich clients und sites drauf gelegt - also eigentlich werden sie gleich genutzt)


----------



## Till (21. Dez. 2008)

Das ist normal. Das liegt am Default vhost den ubuntu und debian anlegen. Wenn Du den den Symlink für 000-default in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled löschst ist der Fehler weg.


----------

